# Halloween on my doorstep - Spider pics



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Last time I shared pumpkins out my office window.

This time, it's a gigantic spider in the doorway at the front of my house.










I somehow missed him when I entered, but when I turned to close the door, we were face to face. There are more images of him on my blog.

So...pumpkins, spiders...what's next to remind me that Halloween is coming? As long as I don't find a zombie by the barbeque...


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Is he orange or is that resultant from the porch light? If so, it is a cool colour...

btw - Zombies can be done on the 'Q, just make sure to cook well and recommend heavy doses of marinade to kill the big after-taste.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

What a cutie! What kind of spider is it?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I just saw read about this on your site. I would have walked right through it and ended up with a very angry spider in my hair.

That pic is fantastic. The lighting definitely adds a certain Halloween something.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

For that pic, I'd turned off all the lights except the outside porch light which is to the left of the spider. Plus the sun was just dipping below the horizon. 

I have no idea what kind of spider he is, but he's big. 

DLC: it was blind luck that I didn't get it full in the face. Something to be said for being short and keeping your head down!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a spider that spun a web in one of our sliding patio doors....thankfully on the outside! Check out those legs. (click on all sizes for larger image)

Large Spider on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@3601326b18


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Ghoul-I have the exact same type of spider that spun a web on the inside of one of my garage windows. Same color and all. It is very hard to see the web as it is on the glass and is very fine. He rides up and down on that door every day, and never seems fazed at all, I decided to let him stay.:devil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mother nature has been decorating my yard too (2 spiders by my patio).

My 1st attempt at linking pics. It took me a couple tries but I got it to work. Woot!.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

GF, not a huge spider expert or anything but she looks like an Orb Weaver. We had one in the back porch last year:










Took the pic before I had my good camera so the color is hard to see - she was a brownish gold with a white cross shape on her back. I had done a little research then and thats what I came up with. They tend to move about over night and rarely hunt in the same location. They eat their own web and spin a new one in a new location - keeps the prey off guard. After much protest from the SO I convinced her to let the spidey stay. Sure enough she moved about for a few weeks and then was gone (the spider, not the wife).

They aren't super poisonous and their bite amounts to nothing worse than a good be sting (or so I hear - we let her hunt in peace). We actually got to see her catch an insect, wrap it, and store it - was totally awesome.

-TM


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Look at all the pretty spiders!

I'll have to share the pics my man's dad sent up. The man's sister found a Wolf Spider at her work, put it in a cup, then "released" it into a field. Man, it's a big guy! So yeah, I'll do that sometime today. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been getting eaten alive by mosquitos in my back yard so I welcome all spiders and bats.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

This is what has shown up to my house lately. I had huge nasty spiders in the past (brown and black - the size of the palm of the hand), but didn't get pics of them.

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n4/Mockingbird1313Lane/Toad.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n4/Mockingbird1313Lane/Butterfly.jpg


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I've been getting eaten alive by mosquitos in my back yard so I welcome all spiders and bats.


I can send you some of our bats...LOL! We had three in the house in less than a month. A couple adults and one baby. Yay for my bat-catching net! Apparently our complex has been having a bat infestation.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Aelwyn said:


> I can send you some of our bats...LOL! We had three in the house in less than a month. A couple adults and one baby. Yay for my bat-catching net! Apparently our complex has been having a bat infestation.


I'd put up a bat house, but I worry my dog would come across a sick bat and get bitten.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Just make sure that it has its Rabies shots and you should be fine!! We have the little brown bats all over the place and my dogs have never been bothered!! They sure do a number on the biting insects!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

spooky your pic creeps me out ..it looks huge the web and all but prob isn't.
Nice ugly spiders everyone..
I have one next to my door again, I keep telling it that it better find another house. So what do I do I turn the light on last night so maybe it got some din din.

We have some cool lookin huge dragonflys this yr..they have white bodies and then one had clear/black/clear on the wings and I saw one with clear/brown/clear on the wings this yr too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

This thread has turned into a heck of a lot of fun. Love the pics everyone.

Went to put something in the trunk of my car today, and something dark grey and thick slowly was scurrying across the floor of the trunk. For a moment, my mind tried to tell me it must be a tiny frog. Man, he was a nasty looking guy. Legs thick like pipe cleaners at sharp angles, moving low to the ground.

He crawled onto a purse that was back there and I gingerly lifted the whole thing up and out of the car (I don't need to find him in front of my face while driving). He was unpleasant. No stopping to admire beauty on this one.



Scary Godmother said:


> Ghoul-I have the exact same type of spider that spun a web on the inside of one of my garage windows. Same color and all. It is very hard to see the web as it is on the glass and is very fine.


So you can understand how I could have missed seeing him coming into the house! 



Terrormaster said:


> GF, not a huge spider expert or anything but she looks like an Orb Weaver. They aren't super poisonous and their bite amounts to nothing worse than a good be sting (or so I hear - we let her hunt in peace). We actually got to see her catch an insect, wrap it, and store it - was totally awesome.


Orb Weaver. That's an awesome name. Great name for a prop, actually. Nice that it put on a little show for you  Kinda like "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" on your front door.

*Edited* Did I just date myself by using "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" as a reference? *sigh*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Orb Weaver. That's an awesome name. Great name for a prop, actually. Nice that it put on a little show for you  Kinda like "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" on your front door.

*Edited* Did I just date myself by using "Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom" as a reference? *sigh*[/QUOTE]

Don't fret Ghoul, I watched "Wild Kingdom" too. Marlin Perkins was always standing around narrating while Jim Fowler was doing something like wrestling some giant snake while standing in quicksand .

Lilly, the webs are about 3 ft across. They're big, but they do look huge in the pictures.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

This has been the year of the Black Widow at our house. I have found 8 so far including the mother of all mothers under our front doorstep. There was a pile of dried up beetle carcasses on the ground that let me know she was there. And no, I didn't try and ride her.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Marlin Perkins was always standing around narrating while Jim Fowler was doing something like wrestling some giant snake while standing in quicksand .


lol Ok, I don't feel so bad now.



Spider Rider said:


> There was a pile of dried up beetle carcasses on the ground that let me know she was there. And no, I didn't try and ride her.


Well, it would be too dangerous. And besides, where would you find a saddle that small?


----------

